# Fort Fisher/Kure Surf Fishing



## KCR (May 21, 2009)

Hi All,

Just got back from a week in Hatteras and caught a bunch of nice dinner sea mullet on real shrimp and shrimp bites. Wind was blowin pretty good but we found some holes and held bottom with 4 oz.

I'm going to be heading to Kure Beach/Fort Fisher next weekend for the first time and was looking for any advice on what is biting and bait. Is there a tackle shop close by other than the ones at the pier?

I was going to drive down and look for a cut down in the FF park but am looking for any suggestions from someone who has been there before. 

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

island tackle, is in carolina beach...pretty big place, nice guys..tons of stuff...the rocks behind behind the riggings are awesome surf, the pipeline, on the kure/carolina beach city limits....and any where back in the back waters


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

2nd ISland Tackle and then there is a small place that has bait, tackle, and most importanlty air for the tires once you get south of downtown metropolitan Kure Beach.


----------



## Daddydobber (Mar 28, 2006)

TP's is the little store right.... before you go into FF he used to have a old BP sign that says TP's !!!!


----------



## KCR (May 21, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, please keep any suggestions for fishing locations coming!

Tight Lines


----------



## ReelKingin (Aug 3, 2009)

yea, REDs ole gas station is right at the edge of FF limits...forgot bout him, and he does have all the air you need to fill your tires up if you hit the beach


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

I allways stop in TP's and buy something because of all the times I have used their free air to air up over the years. Kinda feel I owe them for the service they give.


----------



## 1SHOT1KILL (Jul 31, 2010)

GreenFord said:


> I allways stop in TP's and buy something because of all the times I have used their free air to air up over the years. Kinda feel I owe them for the service they give.


Me too.......I stay a lot at the FF Air Force/National Guard Training Center and get my beer and ice from TP's.....even when I am not staying at FFAFNGTC, I use their air all the time so I buy something when I do, even it is is just a cold Cheerwine, a couple pyramid weights, etc.


----------



## KCR (May 21, 2009)

I'll make sure to give some business to TP's, especially since they have free air which is rare these days. There is a garage/gas station in Buxton that has free air and I always make sure to fill up there.

Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## stoneman (May 8, 2002)

You know all the above are great!!......I have a lot of luck at the end of Hwy 421....very very end of the road Kure/Ft Fisher....I wonder out on the long walkway....very slippery though.....go out to the bend around...good place for black drum, sheepshead, croker, etc....caught a really nice shark there too last year.....its great down there period....good luck


----------

